# Erreur de runscript.sh au démarrage

## Atreillou

Bonjour à tous.

Gentoo 1.4 rc1, j'ai un pb au démarrage : le script runscript.sh ne s'execute bien qu'une fois sur 10...  et de façon aléatoire...

les 9 autres fois, j'ai le script qui s'affiche à l'écran au lieu de s'éxecuter normalement...  avec des erreurs a certaines lignes.

La machine démarre quand même mais j'aimerais bien savoir quand même d'où cela peut provenir...

Si vous avez une id je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problêmes, mais peut être que la solution indiquée ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7165 te conviendra...

----------

## Atreillou

ct presque ca...   mais non.

Il m indique la ligne de l erreur   (les lignes) 45 et 13 ou 17   (ca defile vite)

je vais voir à quoi ca correspond

ps:  je n'ai pas de command not found,  il me met à la place le contenu du script   (des dizaines de lignes)

----------

## px

tu n'aurais pas une serie d'exemple de ce qu'il te marque?

essaye voir de regarder dans les different runscript.sh si il y a bien en tant que premiere ligne 

#!/bin/bash

/etc/init.d/runscript.sh

/sbin/runscript.sh

----------

## Atreillou

voila ce que j'ai:

/sbin/depscan.sh: line 45 : 920 illegal instruction ((["${mytype}"="before"]&&[...........

apés ca continue sur une autre ligne  etc

c ce genre d'erreurs avec lesquelles je me bat tous les jours...

un coup c sur le depscan, un jour sur le runscript.sh...   un jour ca marche

c jamais 2 fois la meme erreure....

parfois la machine se lance quand meme (parfois des services manquent : ils sont en rouge au démarrage, parfois ca passe)

une id ?

----------

## Atreillou

cela peut il venir du fait que la partition boot n'est pas monté au démarrage ?

mon /etc/fstab:

/dev/hda2               /boot           ext3            noatime                 1 2

/dev/hda11              /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda9               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd    /cdrom  auto    ro,noauto,user,exec     0 0

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target2/lun0/cd    /cdrecorder     auto    ro,noauto,user,exec     0 0

df -h:

bash-2.05a$ df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda11            4.7G  2.7G  1.8G  61% /

tmpfs                 1.0M  128K  896K  13% /mnt/.init.d

----------

## pounard

héhé, ya des fois je me sens obligé de dire des connerie, mais la méthode kro$oft semble aproprié lol : réinstalle

donc voila, c t la minute mdr du jour pour ma part de dire ca  :Smile: 

----------

## Atreillou

lol

si c pour reinstaller a chaque fois qu il y a un pb et pour rebooter ma machine a chaque fois que j'install un soft, c clair que je vais vite repasser a winxp    :Wink: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Normalement tu n'as pas besoin de rebooter après l'install d'un soft   :Wink: 

La seule raison de le faire est lorsque tu as recompilé le noyau, ou alors (mais là je suis moins sur, on peut peut être faire autrement) lorsque tu dois lancer un programme durant la phase de boot.

En ce qui concerne la partition de boot, il n'est pas nécessaire de la monter à partir du moment où grub est configuré correctement.

En tout cas ton problême est vraiment bizzare... T'as essayé de faire une recherhe sur le forum anglais?

----------

## Atreillou

oui....         je continue  chercher   (je viens de poster sur le forum anglais...)

et je viens encore de démarrer et cette fois tout est ok .....   grrrrrr

----------

## pounard

he je suis dsl mais ta quand meme besoin de monter ta partition boot si je me trompe pas...

ah non je me trompe excusez moi... mais vaut mieux toujours l' avoir dans sont /etc/fstab , c kan meme mieux ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Atreillou

il y est:

/dev/hda2 /boot ext3 noatime 1 2

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Tu n'as besoin de monter ta partition de boot que lorsque tu veux modifier le noyau à charger ou des paramètres de grub.

En fait la seule raison pour laquelle il est intéressant de faire une partition de boot est que ça empêche d'écrire des trucs dedans par mégarde.

Comme ça même si tu fais des trucs vraiment bizarres tu pourras toujours booter  :Smile: 

----------

## px

 *Quote:*   

> /sbin/depscan.sh: line 45 : 920 illegal instruction ((["${mytype}"="before"]&&[...........
> 
> apés ca continue sur une autre ligne etc
> 
> 

 

c'est quoi ton proc?

illegal instruction c'est peut etre parce que tu n'a pas compiler exactement pour ton proc...

----------

## Atreillou

c un athlon 1400

g mis CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe" dans mon make.conf

----------

